# Airflow richtig?



## Florian5440 (2. April 2011)

Ich habe: xigmatek Utgard, scythe kaze server, und eine GTX460 CPUkühler noch nicht gekauft weil ich den auf den airflow anpassen will.

Installiert sind:
2x 140mm oben min. 800 upm
1x 120mm vorne min. 0 upm 
1x  92mm hinten immer 1200upm

Frei sind: 
1x 120mm
2x   92mm
7x   80mm

So bilder kommen später

Wie kann ich den airflow verbessern/optimiren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2011)

Front rein, auf der Rückseite einen 120er rein, dazu einen Towerkühler der die Lüft zum rückwärtigen Lüfter bläst. Die im Deckel würde ich da mal deaktivieren


----------



## Florian5440 (2. April 2011)

Lüft? müssen die 140mm oben wirklich raus? *Heul* geht das nicht anders?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2011)

Raus müssen muss erstmal nix, du solltest es mal so probieren und die Temparaturen kontrollieren, dan könntest du es versuchen wenn die im Deckel ganz langsam mitlaufen usw.


----------



## meratheus (2. April 2011)

So ein Unsinn. Die Lüfter müssen gar nicht raus. Der Airflow sollte von vorne unten nach hinten oben verlaufen. In den meisten Fällen bringen die Lüfter an der Seite nicht viel. Max. CF oder SLi Bundle profitieren ein wenig davon (selbst nicht bei allen Gehäusen). Der Lüfter in Front sollte Kühle Luft dem System zuführen, Die Lüfter in Rear und Top sollten immer die erwärmte Luft aus dem System abführen. Der RearLüfter sorgt dafür, daß die erwärmte Luft von der CPU, CPU Spannungswandlern und NB ausreichend abgeführt wird. die oberen Lüfter führen ebenfalls die erwärmte Luft ab. Diese verhindern einen Wärmestau im oberen Bereich da erwärmte Luft einen positiven Auftrieb hat. Du solltest noch einen Lüfter unten vor der PSU installieren der ebenfalls kühle Luft dem System zuführt. Erfahrungsgemäß sollte der Gesamtdurchsatz der Lüfter die erwärmte Luft abführen immer ein klein wenig höher sein, als der von den Lüftern die kühle Luft dem System zuführen. Das erreicht man automatisch durch eine höhere Anzahl der Lüfter die erwärmte Luft abführen, oder mann regelt es über die Drehzahl der Lüfter und deren Specification

Ich würde sogar einmal testen ob der Airflow nicht von den Öffnungen in der Seitenwand beeinflußt wird. Wahlweise mal die obere dann die untere und zu letzt mal beide mit Folie z.B. verschließen und die Temperaturen ermitteln. Bei meinem Gehäuse (Antec300) waren die Temperaturen am besten, wenn die Lüfteröffnung in der Seitenwand geöffnet bleibt aber kein Lüfter installiert wird. Ich laße seit dem durch diese Öffnung dem System passiv Luft zuführen.


----------



## Pikus (2. April 2011)

Ich habe ebenfalls ein Utgard, und habe mein Lüfter so angeordnet:

2x 120mm in der Front REIN (mittels 2. Festplattenkäfig)
2x 140mm im deckel RAUS
1x 120mm auf der rückseite RAUS

Dazu bläst ein weiterer 120mm-Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler nach oben in richtung der 140mm-Lüfter.

Ich kann alle lüfter auf der niedrigsten einstellung der eingebauten Lüftersteuerung laufen lassen, ohne dass auch nur geringe Temeraurprobleme auftreten.


----------



## -Moof- (2. April 2011)

Hallo,

Die oben würde ich nartürlich nutzen, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht!!! 

Immer versuchen einen Linearen Airflow zu erzeugen! Front rein, case-hinten bzw. und oben wieder raus. Damit kannst nix falsch machen!!! Meiner Meinung nach

Die Lüfter Größen die man nutzten kann, ergeben sich ja nach Case.
Ob man Optional Seitenlüfter oder zusätzliche Lüfter im Case noch benutzt, die den Airflow NICHT stören, ist im Eigenversuch ja zu klären. 
Ich habe einen Seitenlüfter mit im Betrieb (weil meine Grafikkarte ihre Abluft wild im Case verteilt!!!), funktioniert auch bei mir!

Habe mal 2 Pic´s hier vielleicht helfen die ja???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




viel Spass beim basteln, gruß -Moof-


----------



## Pikus (2. April 2011)

Im prinzip entspricht das linke bild meiner Konfiguration, abgesehen von dem Lüfter im boden, da bei diesem der "Stabsauger-effekt" doch zu hoch ist


----------



## -Moof- (2. April 2011)

jo ist bei mir auch so (Bild Links mit Deckel-lüfter), nur lüfter 5 ist nich da, sondern im Seiten teil in Höhe der Grafikkarte!


Staubsaugereffekt??? haste keine Staubfilter???


----------



## Pikus (2. April 2011)

Doch, klar hab ich nen staubfilter... aber trotzdem komen die ganz feinen staubpartikel ins case, da hab ich keine lust zu 
außerdem sieht es ein wenig bescheuert aus, wenn ich einen grün leuchtenden lüfter auf dem boden montiere


----------



## -Moof- (2. April 2011)

hmm grün?! is ja Geschmackssache--wusstest Du, das es auch Lüfter ohne LED´s gibt--

Sry konnte nich wiederstehn, denn musste ich raus haun!

und joo staub ist eine echte Pest----- aber nen lüfter im Boden kommt ja der Gra-karte zu gute


----------



## Pikus (2. April 2011)

Ich mag halt grüne Lüfter 
Und meine Grafikkarte ist auch so kühl genug, hab ne MSI 5770 Hawk, da reichen die beiden lüfter in der front 
Aber nun genut OT


----------



## Florian5440 (2. April 2011)

Wenn der Airflow richtig ist dann geht der staub unten und vorn  und wird oben und hinten rausgefurzt^^

So hab mal vor das lüftergitter auf der seitenwand (das obere runde) auszuschneiden und gegen ein fenster auszutauschen, gute idee oder doofe idee?


----------



## Pikus (2. April 2011)

Ich würds nicht machen, es sei denn du klannst das 
Vorteile bein airflow wirds nicht bringen


----------



## Florian5440 (2. April 2011)

Ist nicht mein erster PC bei dem ich so etwas mache...


----------



## Pikus (2. April 2011)

Dann viel spaß beim basteln


----------

